# Is my cockatiel depressed?



## bonuslevel (Dec 29, 2015)

My landlord took care of me and my partner's cockatiel (Anais) for a day while we were out and took her cage upstairs with them. 

A few days later she gave me a talk about considering relocating our bird up with them and their birds (not in the same cage) because Anais looks depressed to her. She claims that she was chirping more and "seemed more happy". 

I'm a first time bird owner 
but I don't understand. I'm all up for constructive criticism, I did my research but I don't see how Anais is depressed. First off she's a female so what do you expect out of a female cockatiel? Her droppings look regular, she has a hefty appetite everyday, she doesn't pluck, she looks alert every time I handle her. She drinks clean water and plays with her toys happily and grinds her beak every so often. I'm home all day because I'm a freelancer and she's out of the cage for long amounts of time (5+ hours a day). She gets sunlight and she also has a pet lightbulb to make up for the lack of sun. The only thing is that she's not vocal 


If she moves out she won't feel like my pet anymore. She won't be around me or anyone else that much anymore because no one's at home but me except at night. But am I in the wrong? Is she really depressed?


----------



## crow (Sep 5, 2015)

It sounds logical that she would chirp more if she saw or heard other birds, but that doesn't mean she is depressed when she is with you.


----------



## bonuslevel (Dec 29, 2015)

I had a feeling about that, she does chirp more when there is more commotion and their parrots do scream excessively and I can imagine that influencing a chirp or more out of Anais

Thank you for responding


----------



## JoJo's Mom (Oct 20, 2012)

It seems like she is happy where she is, with you. Maybe your landlord just wants her? Just my two cents


----------



## tielbob (Mar 25, 2013)

I, too, think she's happy being with you.

She might be calling for you when she's with the landlord, meaning that she's actually less happy with them, not happier as the landlord says. When she is with you, she might be quiet because she has no need to call after you - she has the one she wants.

My Percy is that way. Quiet when he's with me and a bit noisy (actually extremely noisy!) when I am not around. I know I am his favorite because he will stay only on MY shoulder and he lets me handle him while not allowing others to do the same.

I hope you keep Anais - she belongs with you.


----------



## Dislian (Sep 5, 2015)

I don't think neither she's depressed! You're taking care of her pretty well. Maybe it's just envy or he doesn't know how's a female behavior. 

Keep her


----------



## bonuslevel (Dec 29, 2015)

Thank you guys, I feel completely secure now knowing that I'm not doing anything wrong and it's nice that there's lovely people to share their experience to help in this forum 

I was also a little suspcious of my landlord too of comparing their birds to mine haha

Glad Anais doesn't think I'm a bad owner!


----------

